# April Bronze on the fly



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished a small creek northwest of Cincinnati yesterday. Best smallie fishing I have experienced on a fly for this early in the year. Found a lot of good bass holding in the heads of pools near exposed rock that helped to warm the water a bit. They came to a small Foxee Redd clouser minnow (size 8) fished with a hopping retrieve just over the bottom to imitate a johnny darter. Crayfish in evidence and one of the bass coughed up a crawdad snack - the RR clouser is also an excellent crayfish imitation.

Fished from 11 to 3, water temp 60 climbing to 63, took 23 fish all told.

Anyone else getting on the water?

Joe C.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

next week I'll be looking for prespawners!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 16, 2004)

I hit up the CC tailwaters on Saturday. I used mainly clousers and wooly buggers but didn't catch anything. I didn't have a thermometer with me, but the water seemed awefully cold coming out from under the dam.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

boilermaker said:


> I hit up the CC tailwaters on Saturday. I used mainly clousers and wooly buggers but didn't catch anything. I didn't have a thermometer with me, but the water seemed awefully cold coming out from under the dam.


I visited the tailwaters yesterday. Outflow was 46 degrees. Keep in mind the outflow point at CC is about 18' deep and the lake is big enough that it is going to warm very, very slowly. I don't think Ceasar's will fish much beyond the confluence for a couple more weeks. The spawn is always about two weeks later on CC than on the LM and other small creeks. 

Has anyone fished *above* the lake? Should be white bass, smallies and other lake fish moving up the tribs by now.

Joe C.


----------

